

Robert Sapolsky talks turbulence – teens, stress, and the information age - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/15/turbulence/ingenious-robert-sapolsky

======
ploomans
BTW, you should watch his lecture series on the biology of behaviour:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNnIGh9g6fA&list=PL45A5E21EC...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNnIGh9g6fA&list=PL45A5E21ECA5FA850)

For me one of the best teachers you will find online

~~~
ufo
I watched those a while ago. They might seem really long at first but I can
confirm that they are really good. I was fascinated by how much more sense our
emotions and behaviour make if you learn a bit more about how the brain is
wired and how it evolved.

------
lightcatcher
Sapolsky is also a very entertaining writer! An excerpt from one of his books
("A Primate's Memoir") is here:
[http://www.npr.org/books/titles/138066966/a-primates-
memoir#...](http://www.npr.org/books/titles/138066966/a-primates-
memoir#excerpt) , but my favorite excerpt from the book is that where he talks
about tranquillizing baboons with a blow dart gun.

------
mattjaynes
If you'd like to watch all the videos at once without having to click and
scroll 15 times, then here's the auto-playlist on Vimeo:
[https://vimeo.com/couchmode/album/2964780/sort:preset/101446...](https://vimeo.com/couchmode/album/2964780/sort:preset/101446964)

------
atomical
Check out his lecture on depression as well. It is on YouTube.

~~~
lukifer
Link:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIcf-2AFHgw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIcf-2AFHgw)

------
jacquesm
If you don't like watching video scroll down for the transcripts.

